# Connaught Ranges Ottawa-Sherman M4A2



## 22B (25 Oct 2009)

Can any members help us get photos of this Gate Guard Tank?  M4A2 76mm 
Thanks Guys.


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Oct 2009)

I think I have pics at home.

Drop me a PM and I'll see what I can find.

NS


----------



## Occam (28 Oct 2009)

If NavyShooter can't help you out, let me know.  If you're not in a hurry, I'm out that way later next month for a First Aid course, I'll take my camera with me.


----------



## Occam (3 Dec 2009)

22B said:
			
		

> Can any members help us get photos of this Gate Guard Tank?  M4A2 76mm
> Thanks Guys.



Check your e-mail for details on how to download the photos I've taken.


----------

